

Bitcoin Prices Blast Through $100, Driving Speculators Wild - machilin
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/bitcoin-prices-blast-100-driving-speculators-wild-150415225.html

======
machilin
I can't be too sure if the price is too high, and am skeptical on how much the
price can rise. If it's truly are bubble drive by just pure speculation, it's
really a shame that we now see the currency as just another penny stock rather
than a true universal virtual currency. Cheers.

